# Early saddle dimensions



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 13, 2015)

Diamond recess saddle is marked Troxel on front flap. The black leather crustose has a very neat chassis spring; the dimensions of both these saddles are just slightly smaller in the length of the nose, but not a snub nose like a ladies saddle. Last photo shows comparison to slightly longer nose. I found a couple catalog pages showing the Troxel diamond. Any information appreciated.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## redline1968 (Mar 15, 2015)

Looks like they need to be on my bikes.  Nice


----------



## gkeep (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd love a saddle like that for my Pierce Roadster. I don't know if I can affored the price though, $1.95? What does that add up to with shipping circa 1910? Maybe I'll ahve to wait until someone invents time travel.

Gary


----------

